# Huge question



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know if my brain is not working to good today or not.
I' building a new lumber rack. The one that is the woodsmith show. The top support for the rack has a 60 degree angle on the top of the cleat. Those were not hard to do since they were small. Now it's calling for a 60 on the cleat also to mate up to hold the upright racks. The top rail is almost 8 feet long. I'm just having a brain fart today on how to get the 60 on the cleat since the TS only does 45 and the bandsaw only does 40.

Any Ideas. Would be nice the bris n doing to good today. I't probably simple just can't figure it out.


----------



## MakerofSawdust (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't picture what you're cutting, but my recall of geometry says that if you want 60 degrees you can cut 30 degrees on the opposite side. (The total shodul add up to 90)


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup- that is what I do- set the blade to 30 degrees with the fence to the left of the blade, then cut the board 'up-side-down' against the fence. Not that I'm a table-saw expert- more of a table-saw moron. Hope that helps.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Tim: looking at the Woodsmith plans, the top cleat needs a 60 deg angle from the vertical edge.I agree with Donna on setting up your table saw to 30 deg, but keep the rip fence to the right of the blade which will give you 60 deg from the vertical face. Just a suggestion, but it looks like you could use a 45 deg angle and still have the same effect.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but set the blade at 30 degrees make a test cut and check your wood angle. I think that 30 degrees off of 90 would leave a 60 degree cut.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I made a test cleat and changed one of the uprights to 45 degree seems to work of so far. Going to leave it there overnight. Thanks amagineer for saying to possible use 45 instead.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Donna said it well. That is what I'd do!


----------

